# Rihanna: Legt sie sich für Chris Brown unters Messer?



## beachkini (18 Okt. 2012)

​
Gerade hat Rihanna ihre Fans mit einem offenherzigen Album-Cover beglückt, da ist die Oberweite des Popstars erneut ein großes Thema. Angeblich will sich RiRi ihre Brüste für Ex-Freund Chris Brown vergrößern lassen.

Laut des Boulevardmagazins „National Enquirer“ wurde Rihanna (24) von ihrem Prügel-Ex dazu angestachelt, über eine Brust-OP nachzudenken. Chris Brown soll der Sängerin vorgeschwärmt haben, dass sie „noch heißer“ mit einer größeren Oberweite aussehen würde. Laut einem Insider des Magazins sind RiRis Pläne in dieser Angelegenheit schon ganz schön weit: „Rihanna sieht sich in Beverly Hills momentan nach Schönheitschirurgen um. Sie will ihre Oberweite mindestens um eine Körbchengröße aufpumpen lassen.“

Eigentlich schwer zu glauben, dass es Rihanna mit der Brust-OP tatsächlich ernst ist. Schließlich betont der Star über Twitter immer wieder, wie wichtig es sei, zu sich selbst zu stehen: „So bin ich nun einmal, lebt damit“, „Kein Mensch sollte sich jemals verändern, bloß weil es von einem erwartet wird“ und „Sei du selbst!“, lauten da einige der klaren Statements.

Die wilden Spekulationen würden allerdings dann doch zu einem Interview passen, das Rihanna im März dieses Jahres gab. „Ich habe keinen Busen mehr und mein Po ist auch weg. Ich hatte ja schon vor meiner Diät keinen großen Busen. Jetzt ist er ganz weg. Das ist so nervig“, hatte sie sich damals beklagt. Welche Gefühle sich nun auch immer bei dem Popstar durchsetzen werden, RiRi sollte eins nicht vergessen: Ihre Beziehung mit Chris Brown könnte auch bei einem neuen Anlauf zum Scheitern verurteilt sein. Insofern sollte die Künstlerin derzeit nur nach ihren eigenen Gefühlen gehen – auch was eine Brust-OP angeht. 
(prosieben.de/stars)


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2012)

Die Frau hat doch einen am Schwimmer!

Jetzt will sie sich die Titten vergrößern lassen für einen Kerl, der sie verprügelt hat??

OK, es gibt anscheinend Frauen, die auf Kloppe stehen. Ich habe kein Mitleid mit ihr, falls ihr der Kerl nochmal ne Abreibung verpassen sollte.


----------



## comatron (18 Okt. 2012)

Hoffentlich trifft sie irgendwann mal einen, der ihr zu einer Hirnvergrößerung rät.


----------



## mace (19 Okt. 2012)

bitte nicht  du bist schön so wie du bist!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (19 Okt. 2012)

Au weia. Ist da jemand hörig? Die Hupengröße ist doch fast wurscht, solange überhaupt was da ist. Ist bei der Braut doch wie lecker essen mit roten Servietten - oder grünen.


----------



## JayP (20 Okt. 2012)

Rihanna ist der wandelnde Beweis für einen "BrainDead":crazy: ,

warum sonst sollte man sich die Hupen aufpumpen lassen für einen Typen,

der so lange auf Sie eingeprügelt hat bis er dachte Sie sei tot und sich dann ganz schnell vom Tatort entfernt hat als die Polizeisirenen heulten.

Unfassbar.


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Ganz nachvollziehen kann ich das auch nicht. Jedenfalls hat Sie doch einen schönen Körper... ob große Brüste oder eben nicht.


----------



## Hodnx (25 Okt. 2012)

Herr, werf Hirn vom Himmel!


----------

